# Solved: This device cannot start. (Code 10) Prolific 2303 USB to SERIAL Adapter



## twindia (Jun 27, 2012)

*Prolific 2303 USB to SERIAL Adapter*

The default device drivers that Windows suggests or I download whenever I use its data cable (which has an inbuilt Prolific USB to serial conversion chip) never works. It gives an error "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"

The solution after investigating and scrolling through numerous forums & reading mostly useless advice was to install the Windiws Vista drivers.

1. Ignore any warning messages don't use compatibility mode. 
2. Then check in the Device Manager that it's not set to a COM port that is in conflict with something else via its Properties tab.

This solved many other peoples problems from what I could see. This chip is often used in cheap cables that connect HAM and HF radios and other devices such as Nokia phones to a PC.

However, if you wish to give the Windows 7/Vista driver a go, you can find the link for it's download here: 
http://www.cooldrives.com/lib/cooldrives/vista-prolific-chip-driver-for-serial-adapters.zip

NOTE: THIS WOULD NOT WORK WITH WINDOWS XP/98
The tried and true solution from what I could tell seemed to be to install a Virtual Machine and run XP. So if this driver does not work, then perhaps that may be the solution for you. I'd suggest installing Virtual box as its free and opensource though others used VMWare (I have successfully used Virtual Box to solve a similar COM port issue with diagnostic software on Komatsu trucks though the crap software required Win 98 not XP).

You may want to try this link for Windows XP etc
http://www.icidu.com/media/productdownloads/C-707607/drivers/C-707607%20Driver%2098%20-%20XP%20-%20Vista%20-%207%20-%20Linux%20-%20Mac%2032%20bits.zip

Have Fun..!!! :up:

TechnoWorld India
www.twindia.org


----------

